# Compound removal?



## calstar (Oct 9, 2013)

*Atlas 12x36 Compound removal?*

Took out the bolts, turns freely but the pins won't come out, suggestions? thanks, Brian
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Not in place/up and running yet but getting closer, here's a few pics:


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Atlas 12x36 Compound removal?*



calstar said:


> Took out the bolts, turns freely but the pins won't come out, suggestions? thanks, Brian
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I understand your question correctly.  There must be more bolts on the bottom holding the pieces together.  I bet you are going to have to remove the compound slide to get to those bolts.


----------



## Dranreb (Oct 9, 2013)

As you know there should be two short round pins in those bolt holes that have angled ends to fit the cross slide inverted 'cone', and these may be stuck or damaged, I had similar on one of mine.

I would lightly tap upwards all around the bottom of the compound with a soft hammer whilst turning it.

This should force the slugs out to clear the cone, but gently does it, it is not necessary for the compound to come off perfectly level, some wiggling is OK. A bit of penetrating oil wouldn't hurt.

Bernard


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 9, 2013)

Wiggle and jiggle and tappy tappy and the pins will back out enough to remove the top swivel as stated.
Pierre


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Atlas 12x36 Compound removal?*

I'll add one important ingredient to above- completely remove socket screws and spray LOTS of penetrating oil in there first to break down the gummy crap  that is holding them in now.  Plus lots of penetrating oil around the compound to get down into the front if those pins too.

Then the twisting and lifting action till you jimmy it off.


----------



## Yeti (Oct 11, 2013)

Maybe this helps?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRp1QX1vCac


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeti said:


> Maybe this helps?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRp1QX1vCac



Thanks that was interesting.  Never had to take one apart before.  I always learn something new on here.


----------



## calstar (Nov 12, 2013)

Never got back regarding how I got the pins out. I applied PB blaster liberally as suggested over the course of 2 days and tap, tap, tap with a soft hammer. When it released it came off really easily, just slid off. Pretty sure the compound had never been apart before, more than just surface rust inside but cleaned up nicely and easy to switch out to the milling attachment now.

Brian


----------

